# Rossi TRIFECTA 3-Barrel Set?



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

A friend recommended I get one but I have heard the safety on it is a major pain....
Does any body here have one if so do you like it?


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't have one and wouldn't buy one as I have read many posts about bad accuracy problems with the rifle barrels on other forums. FWIW I would go with the TC Encore/G2 system instead. Pricier but more likely to please imo. TnTnTn


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I bought the wife a youth model combo- 20ga.,.22. I'll guarantee you won't waste any shotgun ammo with it. That lightweight 20 ga. kicked harder than any single shot 12 I ever owned. the .22 shot well though.
Kicked so bad I ended up trading it off and replacing it with a .22 and a shotgun.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks poorboy I'm not getting any younger or bigger I don't like it when they kick like a mule so I will probably not consider it then especially if it kicks as bad as my sons 20ga with high velocity shells that thing bruises.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

If the full size weighed a couple pounds more than the youth model it might be tolerable. Tricked my 28 yr. old younger brother into shootin it. He weighs about 190, he hunts deer with a NEF 45-70,when he touched her off he said"that s.o.b. kicks and wouldn't shoot it again. Wife fired it once, then me once. Gun was only shot 3 times with the shotgun barrel when I sold it with the warning "it kicks".


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i like the Nef , easy to use , fast onpoint and they weigh them down enought that they are not to bad for kick

it has a transfer bar saftey so unless you pull the hammer back and have the triger pulled when it falls it is a very safe gun to carry

and you can get the NEFin lot's of different barrels calibers and gauges but if you want the rifle and the shotgun barrels you have to start by getting a rifle then order the shotgun barrel for it 

the only other thing i can tell is that you seem to only be able to get the 22 in the 410and 22 combo 

and the 10 ga is it's own reciver 

the sb1 recivers only fit shotgun barrels and the sb2 can do it all. almost with above exeptions


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

but honestly kids and autoloaders go together great even if you only put in 2 shells it takes so much of the recoil out of it 

we had a guy at the range one year when i was working the gun deer sight in brought in his son with a brand new 20 ga sb1 NEF with just a fixed choke barrel kid was right on for his first shot and all over the place after that the range master came over and loaded the gun for the kid put in one of his empty hulls . when that gun when click he still jumped a foot he was getting ready for the recoil , we tried him on a 20 ga auto and he was settled right back into the center of the target

add to that so do ladies and old men

grandpas rotator cuffs are so bad he can't even pump his old shot gun without lowering it from his sholder so now he uses a auto


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I got my daughter one in 22 - 410 she and I like it a lot . shoots very well, no problem with the safty. I have taken it over as my rat gun up at the barn (410) with light attached can't be bet! Its stainless and synthedic.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

If your gonna go with a changable barrel gun the nef handi-rifle is great and it has a lot wider range of caliber options than rossi less expensive too i believe


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have, and use a Rossi combo set up...It has teh 20 g shotgun, a 243. and a 22 barrel. I'm a petite female ( 5'2") so it works well for me. My son who is 11 also uses the same set up. It is affordable and easy to get. You can order from the dreaded Wallyworld if they carry firearms.


----------

